# sanding/scarrfying existed painted concrete pool deck



## ferd144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi

I have a job,that involves "re-painting/staining " an existing 1000sq ft pool deck .The product is a semi flat texterd surface called SPRAY-DECK

After 12 years of re-coating every 2-3 yrs...........there is a build-up of stain,that is chipping in some spots,and peeling slightly in others

The over condition of the concrete is EXCELLENT ,with only a few hairline cracks

My questions are:

1) without removing the entire existing stained/painted surface.........what is the best way to scarify,scratch,etch,or d-gloss the build-up for better adhesion?

2) any hints on fixing the few hairline cracks prior to painting so it WONT look noticeable?

3.Will a steel brush/sandpaper on my sander/angle grinder due?or will that take an eternity

How about liquid d-glossers?
Thanks
Ferd


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Might be a question for some painting experts. We might just nail wire lathe to it and start over


----------



## ferd144 (Jan 16, 2012)

JBM said:


> Might be a question for some painting experts. We might just nail wire lathe to it and start over


Nail lathe to what............its an existing concrete slab that isin awesome shape.I just would like to hear from concrete experts as to the best/most effective way to give it another coat of solid stain


In other words .......sand it lighlty,wire wheel on grinder,or a deglosser to make this coat adhere

Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I gotcha it was more poking fun as people here loved to nail lathe on everything.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Powerwashing may work well since you're outside, but this might help since it gives you a few options http://www.all-things-concrete.com/removing-paint-from-concrete.html Good luck!


----------



## ferd144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rockmonster said:


> Powerwashing may work well since you're outside, but this might help since it gives you a few options http://www.all-things-concrete.com/removing-paint-from-concrete.html Good luck!


GREAT videos/link.................but in my case I dont think I have to remove the entire coating.I am hoping some sanding with a grinder/and wire brushing on a grinder/sander where the areas are the worst will do it.Feathering these spots and then a good powerwashing?

Does anyone see an issue with this?

I was also told NOT to acid wash/etch as it will do nothing over the built up surfaces?

Thanks again
Ferd


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't see an issue with it, although if your powerwasher is strong enough, the previous step may not be needed......probably prudent to start with the least aggressive method and 'turn up the volume' so to speak from there.....I might use a chemical stripper initially, but if you're going over it with Kool deck or the like, that may be overly cautious(read;slow)


----------



## ferd144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rockmonster said:


> I don't see an issue with it, although if your powerwasher is strong enough, the previous step may not be needed......probably prudent to start with the least aggressive method and 'turn up the volume' so to speak from there.....I might use a chemical stripper initially, but if you're going over it with Kool deck or the like, that may be overly cautious(read;slow)


Thanks Rock

I think i will start sloooooow......and move upas i go

Any particular deglossers or strippers you can recommend.?

Thanks


----------

